# Q&A



## Astawolf (Aug 13, 2021)

Here are some QandA that I made recently to answer all of the questions asked about my characters, comic and etc. 

If you have any questions, I’ll be sure to answer them the best I can for the next Q&A session! 

Link:https://m.webtoons.com/en/challenge/better-off-sinful-/list?title_no=469617&page=1


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 13, 2021)

These are awesome.


----------



## Astawolf (Aug 14, 2021)

Miles Marsalis said:


> These are awesome.


Thank you so much!


----------

